# Fairplex 2013



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Any word yet on if the Big train show will be at Fairplex this year and if so, who will be there and when
Thanks
Bud


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bud, I think you mean the SWGRS as we just had the BTS just over a week ago in Ontario. Its tentatively a go for Nov 16-17 at the Fairplex. I am planning to be there with the pizza layout.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so the SWGRS site is still referring to the 2012 event and dates and the facebook page is not updated... time to shake the trees... 

Greg


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

My webmaster isn't getting back to me to update the site. I'm trying to find someone who can. 
You just cant get good help these days. Even when you do pay. 

David


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

David, if you still have the login to the site I might be able to help a bit, if nothing else to change the dates... (free of course)... email me privately if this is helpful. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes that's the one I am referring to. coming from Northern Calif;. I want to be sure its happening and that the Vendor's will be there. 
Thanks again guys.
Bud


----------

